# [solved] AGP Problem

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

nach etlichen Test etc. konnte ich zwar das Problem meiner X freezes eingrenzen jedoch immer noch nicht beseitigen.

es liegt entweder am AGP Kernel Modul (agpgart, intel-agp) oder am AGP Teil im ATI Treiber.

zumindest kommen keine freezes wenn ich den ati Treiber verwende aber das intel-agp Modul nicht geladen ist.

Weiterhin scheint das umstellen von UseInternelAGPgart keinen einfluss zu haben (zumindest wird agp und dann auch dri deaktiviert wenn das agpgart und intel-agp modul nicht geladen sind egal ob die Einstellung auf no oder yes ist).

Das runtersetzen von AGP auf 2x im BIOS ist bei mir nicht möglich, wenn ich es auf AGP 4x im Bios runter setze dann läst sich WinXP nicht mehr starten (brauche ich zum faxen und für Direct X Games).

Wenn ich in der XFree config die Option AGPMode setze erhalte ich im Logfile nur die Meldung das diese ignoriert wurde und AGP demzufolge mit 8x läuft.

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee wie ich diese Problem lösen könnte (z.B. durch runter setzen des AGP auf 2x (hat bei allen anderen ja geholfen)) ?

Hier noch kurz die Hardware:

Board: ABIT IC7-G (i875)

GPU: Connect 3D ATI Radeon 9700 Pro

Kernel: gentoo-dev-2.6.7-r11 (kam aber auch mit allen anderen 2.6.x Kernels, die 2.4 habe ich nie getestet und möchte ich auch nicht verwenden)

Xfree: die aktuelle aus portage

ATI-Drivers: 3.9.0-r1

Vielen Dank.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## schally

wenn du agpgart rausgetan hast musst du in der X-config in der device section noch 

NvAGP "1"

setzen...

ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob man das so schreibt...

kann mir schnell wer unter die arme greifen ?

----------

## schally

ich glaube ich liege schon wieder falsch

----------

## py-ro

Jo du liegst falsch

NvAGP ist Nvidia spezifisch

----------

## schally

dacht ichs mir doch... gibts dann für ati nichts ähnliches ?

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> ...das Problem meiner X freezes...

 

verzeih die frage, aber wobei/wann treten die eigentlich auf?

und warum bist du so sicher, dass das alles mit deinem agp/agpgart/* zusammenhängt?

----------

## zielscheibe

Im Bios wirst du bestimmt nicht den AGP Transfer auf 2x stellen können, da dann das AGP 2.0 Protokoll verwendet wird welches einfach mal so die doppelte Spannung auf deine Graka feuert = pöse .  

Ist doch schön das es läuft:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> zumindest kommen keine freezes wenn ich den ati Treiber verwende aber das intel-agp Modul nicht geladen ist.
> 
> 

 

Wo genau liegt jetzt das Problem? 

Zu langsam?

cu

----------

## boris64

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Wo genau liegt jetzt das Problem? 
> 
> 

 

das wollte ich mit meinem post eigentlich auch fragen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

sorry mein Spamfilter haut die Antworten irgendwie immer weg ?!?

naja:

also die freezes treten willkürlich auf, ich mache nichts und es läuft stundelang oder nach ca. 30 min wars das oder ich arbeite: Evolution Firefox, Eclipse Konsole ... und es kann den ganzen Tag druchlaufen oder er gibt irgendwann auf (von 3 min bis erst nach 5h habe ich schon alles gehabt)

Wenn ich das INTEL-AGP Modul nicht lade ist laut logfile der AGP Support deaktiviert und somit auch die 3D Unterstützung (ab und zu wollte ich schon mal RTCW spielen oder Doom3) .

Zur Zeit teste ich gerade die ATI Treiber ohne 3D, bisher hatte ich diese dann immer komplet raus genommen und xfree mit den 2D Treiber laufen lassen, diese hatten aber das Problem das die nach einer Zeit irgendwie langsam wurden so z.B.

ich habe für dei Konsole einen transparenten Hintergrund, beim starten dieser in Fullscreen läuft zunächst alles, doch dann irgendwann ruckelt der Fullscreen, wenn ich jetzt alle Anwednungen beende bzw. X und die Konsole wieder neu starte gehts dann wieder, naja das nervt halt.

Und außerdem stört es mich halt irgendwie, da hat man schon nen ordentlichen Rechner und nen ordentliches OS aber in einem Punkt wäre jeder P3 auf Win besser.

naja, ich habe mal nen anderen Thread aufgemacht, da ja auch andere diese Probleme mit ATI Karten haben/hatten prüfe ich ob es vielleicht doch besser ist wieder auf Nvidia zu wechseln.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## MatzeOne

hast du mal den lüfter der grafikkarte gecheckt?

----------

## Gabriel Shear

der ist sauber (eben noch mal geprüft)

aber wenns daran liegt müsste das Problem ja eigentlich immer dann auftreten wenn die Grafikkarte gefordert wird was ich mir aber allerdings bei Firefox und Co nicht vorstellen kann.

und dann müsste das Problem ja auch unter Windows vorhanden sein (ist es aber nicht)?

noch ne Idee ?

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## UTgamer

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich das INTEL-AGP Modul nicht lade ist laut logfile der AGP Support deaktiviert und somit auch die 3D Unterstützung (ab und zu wollte ich schon mal RTCW spielen oder Doom3) . 

 

AGP dient einzig und allein der Texturenerweiterung, die nicht in den Graka-Speicher passen.

Wenn deine Graka mindestens 64MB eigenen Speicher hat, brauchtst du nur selten die AGP Unterstützung, ganz speziell bei Auflösungen mit mehr als 1024*768, und allen Texturen auf maximum.

Reicht den 1024*768 nicht?

Wenn sie 128MB oder mehr haben sollte, vergess die AGP unterstützung einfach, das ist wirklich so.

----------

## boris64

wenn du keine agp-unterstützung nutzt, ist garantiert auch deine 2d-unterstützung fürn ar***.

wenn ich die raus lasse (kein agpgart-modul lade), haken meine transparenten

konsolen und mozilla beim umschalten zwischen fenstern wie sau.

das weglassen ist also eine ganz schlechte idee.

hast du schonmal probiert, ACPI/APIC aus dem kernel zu schmeissen?

das ist oftmals der/die übeltäter bei solchen freezes.

----------

## UTgamer

@borisdigital,

Nutzt du ATI oder NVidia Treiber (weil da muss etwas wie Kraut & Rüben programmiert sein)?

----------

## boris64

ich benutze original nvidia-treiber, allerdings wer schmeisst denn schon seine agp-unterstützung raus ^^

so nebenbei, mit dem nv-treiber ist es das gleiche.

a propos, meine tv-karte ist auch unbenutzbar ohne agp.

gottseidank funktioniert mein agp einwandfrei und so treten diese haker nicht bei mir auf.

----------

## UTgamer

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> hast du schonmal probiert, ACPI/APIC aus dem kernel zu schmeissen?
> 
> das ist oftmals der/die übeltäter bei solchen freezes.

 

Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung, bei mir geht es auch nur ohne.

Und ich kompiliere grad mal einen Kernel ohne AGP-Unterstützung, um zu sehen was bei mir passiert.

Ich melde mich nachher wieder.

----------

## UTgamer

So, AGPGART ist aus dem Kernel heraus, und in der XF86Config habe vor dem reboot eingetragen:

Option "NvAGP" "0"

Meine 2D Performance mit dem nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3 hat sich nicht verändert.

GLXgears ist etwas langsamer geworden, von 6600 auf 4000.

Zum Test hab ich UT2003 in 1280*1024 mit 32bit gestartet. Das Spiel läuft fehlerfrei mit meiner GeforceFX5900XTV mit 128MB Speicher.

Und wo ist das Problem?

----------

## Gabriel Shear

ja habe dann dern Kernel mal ohne ACPI installiert, und nach einer Stunde wieder das gleiche, freez 

diesmal konnte ich sogar nicht mal mehr die Maus bewegen.

Wenn ich den ATI Treiber verwende ohne das ich die AGP Module (agpgart und intel-agp) geladen habe, wird DRI bei mir deaktiviert sodas meine ja eh schon schlechte glxgears Leistung von 3800 auf magere 350 fällt.

also so langsam gebe ich das auf mit ATI unter Linux, 

diese Probleme mit den freezes sind ja hier im Forum bekannt, ist dem auch so bei NVidia Karten  

oder haben die neben einer wesentlich besseren Performance (wie gut ist die eigentlich im Vergleich zu Win ?) auch nicht diese blöden Probleme ?

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

tja, 

lustiger weise habe ich im nvidia Forum dieses hier gefunden:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=afd5f62d3fdde4fb1d8a09319080f50c&t=31858

es scheint also doch kein reines ATI Problem zu sein.

da dieses Problem dort in genau der gleichen Weise auf tritt wie bei mir, muss es andere Ursachen haben welche durch die Verwendung der Treiber zum Vorschein kommen.

Aber welche ?????

Was könnte denn alles dieses Problem auslösen , hat da einer ne Idee ?

mfg Gabriel

----------

## mrsteven

 *Gabriel Shear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> diesmal konnte ich sogar nicht mal mehr die Maus bewegen.
> 
> 

 

Aha, das geht sonst? Dann tippe ich auch auf einen Bug in XFree, der irgendwie verhindert, dass Maus u. Tastatureingaben ordnungsgemäß verarbeitet werden. BTW: Schon mal xorg versucht? Läuft bei mir mit dem OpenSource radeon-Treiber ganz ordendlich (keine Freezes). 3D-Beschleunigung fehlt dann halt...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gabriel Shear

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aha, das geht sonst? Dann tippe ich auch auf einen Bug in XFree, der irgendwie verhindert, dass Maus u. Tastatureingaben ordnungsgemäß verarbeitet werden. BTW: Schon mal xorg versucht? Läuft bei mir mit dem OpenSource radeon-Treiber ganz ordendlich (keine Freezes). 3D-Beschleunigung fehlt dann halt... 

 

jo sonst ging das immer, man könnte sich sogar noch per ssh einloggen (hatte ich diesmal aber nicht getestet sonder gleich resettet)

an xfree könnte es liegen, das wäre die eine Komponente die bei allen gleich wäre, 

welche Version ist eigentlich aktuell ? auf xfree86.org steht 4.4 in portage steht 4.3 und die ATI Treiber sind auch nur für 4.3 ?,

funktionieren die ATI Treiber den mit XORG ?

denn ohne 3D funktioniert Xfree bei mir auch .

mfg Gabriel

----------

## UTgamer

Welche CFLAGS hat du in /etc/make.conf stehen?

Und ist es ein selbst kompilierter Kernel oder Genkernel?

Bei meinen beiden Rechnern hab ich zusätzlich noch APM rausgenommen, wegen unsauberer BIOS Integration.

(Richte dich mal auf eine klein wenig verlängerte Testphase ein)

----------

## Gabriel Shear

hi

ok hier sind mal die CFlags:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse gtk gtk2 gnome -qt -kde dvd alsa usb opengl -motif spell"

#USE="mmx sse gtk2 gnome -qt -kde dvd alsa usb"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://194.117.158.27/mirrors/gentoo"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

naja mit längerer Testzeit: ich versuche dieses Problem schon seit Anfang Mai zu lösen  :Smile: 

habe apm acpi und überhaupt das Power Management herraus genommen.

brachte alles nichts.

wie sehen denn eure FPS's aus z.B. bei tenebrae und bei industri ? (beim start ohne zusätzliche Parameter)

mfg Gabriel

----------

## mrsteven

 *Gabriel Shear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> funktionieren die ATI Treiber den mit XORG ?
> 
> denn ohne 3D funktioniert Xfree bei mir auch .
> ...

 

Ja, sie funktionieren schon (Version 3.9.0), allerdings verwischt bei mir das Bild ab und zu, wenn ich mit <Strg>+<Alt>+<F?> hin und her schalte.

----------

## Gabriel Shear

HI,

so habe dann gestern Abend mal XOrg installiert, soweit läuft das Teil, nur fehlen mir anscheinend noch ei paar Fonts aber egal.

gestern lief das Teil dann ohne zu murren naja zumindest 50 min. denn dann habe ich aufgehört.

Heute morgen lief er dann genau 50 min und dann kam wieder der freez wie immer.

in den XOrg log files konnte ich genauso wenig finden wie inden xfree files.

einzig was mir noch aufviel ist dieser logeintrag beim starten von X

```
 mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x400000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)
```

dieser tauchte bisher immer auf.

weis jemand was es damit auf sich hat ?

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## zielscheibe

Das sind die "Memory Type Range Registers" des Prozessors, die im Kernel unter "Processor type and Features" zu finden sind. 

Würde ich mal ausschalten bzw. andere Kernel testen (ich hoffe du verwendest die Standardkernel).

So long

----------

## _hephaistos_

eine frage noch: WARUM bist du jetzt eigentlich sicher (oder hab ich das überlesen), dass AGP oder so der Übeltäter ist?

Ich hatte auch mal Freezes... bei mir wars im Endeffekt das ndiswrapper-Module, welches Probleme machte... -> versteh ich bis heute nicht -> aber hab mir grad eine Netgear WG511 bestellt  :Smile: 

hth,

ciao

----------

## boris64

MTRR ausschalten? soweit ich weiss, wird das dringend benötigt für grafikkarten der neueren art...

ist das überhaupt eingeschaltet (wegen den fehlermeldungen)?

benutzt du denn überhaupt auch die neuesten grafikkartentreiber?

----------

## zielscheibe

^^ Es geht grundsätzlich auch ohne, hatte diese Einstellung bei meinem alten Duron. Man braucht es für die bestmögliche Performance.

----------

## Gabriel Shear

@borisdigital

jo in den Anleitungen stand auch immer drin man muss das aktivieren ? geht es denn ohne ?

Treiber sind die 3.9.0-r1, die 3.2.8 und die 3.7.6 hatten genau die gleichen Probleme

@hephaistos6

nun, ja eigentlich könnte man etwas anderes vermuten da ja X nicht direkt abstürzt sondern mal eben 100% CPU last verursacht und daduch alle eingaben nicht mehr verarbeitet werden können, ein SSH login ist aber möglich, jedoch bleibt dort nur der Befehl zum runterfahren übrig welcher aber bei mir dann auch nicht richtig funktionierte. Da dieses Problem aber immer nur dann auftritt wenn das fglrx Modul verwendet wird und wenn agpgart sowie intel-agp geladen sind.wird diese Kombination geändert gibt es dieses Problem nicht mehr, jedoch gibt es auch kein DRI mehr, folglich schließe ich darauf das es irgendwas mit dem AGP zu tun haben muss (vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich mal ein ähnlichen Problem:

AMD Athlon, + (Asus A7V) +Elsa Gforce 2 auf Win2000, nur in dieser Kombination gab es ein Problem welches das System einfrohr, abhilfe brachte damals ein ganz Spezieller Pacht von AMD welcher irgendeine Registereinstellung in Win200 änderte, aber wie gesagt ausschlaggebend war nur diese eine einzige Konfiguarion von hardware + OS)

@zielscheibe

in den Anleitungen steht aber immer drin man muss es aktivieren ? funktioniert es denn auch ohne ? wazu wird es genau benötigt ? bzw. beim ATI Treiber gibt es den Hinweis das ATI das Teil selber dabei hat ??

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## boris64

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> ^^ Es geht grundsätzlich auch ohne, hatte diese Einstellung bei meinem alten Duron. Man braucht es für die bestmögliche Performance.

 

lol, das ist wie mit agp. man kann es ruhig deaktivieren, aber zu welchem preis?

dann hätte es auch vatis 386er getan   :Confused: 

@gabriel Shear

ich bin da kein profi, aber ich habe mtrr immer aktiviert gehabt und

war auch der meinung, dass es lebenswichtig für die funktionalität

eines rechners mit neuerer grafikkarte ist

(irgendwo habe ich das auch mal in irgendeiner anleitung gelesen)

----------

## zielscheibe

Nachtrag:

Habe nun mal keine Ati Karte, aber das diese Option in XF86Config auftaucht? Da brauchts ja nicht einmal einen neuen Kernel. :Wink: 

```

Section "Device" 

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter" 

    Driver                              "fglrx" 

# ### generic DRI settings ### 

# === disable PnP Monitor  === 

    #Option                              "NoDDC" 

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI === 

    Option "no_accel"                   "no" 

    Option "no_dri"                     "no" 

# === misc DRI settings === 

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

```

Mit der Einstellung würde ich vielleicht ein wenig spielen

```

# === misc DRI settings === 

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

```

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lol, das ist wie mit agp. man kann es ruhig deaktivieren, aber zu welchem preis? 
> 
> dann hätte es auch vatis 386er getan 
> ...

 

Ganz so schlimm wars nicht, das Sys lief halt stabil. (Nie wieder ECS Boards)

FW und SBA sind auch solche Killerfeatures ob nun aktiviert oder nicht - ich bemerke bei z.B. ut2004 keinen Framedrop.

Btw. ich glaubte hier gehts in erster Linie ums Debuggen, wenn es am MTRR liegt, kann man immer noch darüber nachdenken wie man dieses Feature aktiviert.

Was nützt ein schnelles Sys wenn es sich ständig aufhängt?

----------

## boris64

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was nützt ein schnelles Sys wenn es sich ständig aufhängt?

 

das ist wohl wahr, aber mal ehrlich. man installiert doch nicht linux, um

dann alle features, die woanders einwandfrei (mehr oder weniger  :Razz: ) 

funktionieren, einfach abzuschalten.

ich weiss nicht, ob meine hardware dann so gut ist oder ob ich einfach mein

system ordentlich eingerichtet habe, weil bei mir habe ich keine dieser 

performancefeatures abgeschaltet/deaktiviert. ganz im gegenteil, alles ist an und läuft auch bombig stabil.

wie auch immer, zurück zum eigentlichen problem   :Confused: 

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

@ Gabriel Shearr:

Probier mal den internen agpsupport vom fglrx. Das einzige Problem dabei ist, das hotplug auf jedenfall das agpgart (und in deinem fall intelagp) lädt, du musst also um den internen agp-support vom fglrx zu nutzen deinen kernel neu compilieren, ohne agp-support (oder alternativ den hotplug-daemon rauswerfen). Um fglrx zu überreden mit deinem chipsatz zu arbeiten kannst du folgendes in deine xfree-config einfügen :

```

Option "KernelModuleParm"           "su_flags=0xdead0003;noauth;agp_try_unsupported"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

```

Wenn das nicht hilft, dann poste bitte mal dein vollständiges xfree-log und die dmesg ausgabe.

cu Jon

----------

## Gabriel Shear

HI,

ok das habe ich gemacht jedoch kann er diesen irgenwie nicht verwenden und demzufolge habe ich auch keinen DRI Support.

hier mal die Logfiles:

Xorg.log:

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux starline-linux 2.6.7 #7 SMP Mon Jul 26 09:23:49 GMT 2004 i686

Build Date: 23 July 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 26 09:32:37 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

(**) XKB: model: "microsoft"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8001003c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2578 card 147b,1014 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2579 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,257b card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 147b,1014 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 147b,1014 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 147b,1014 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 147b,1014 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 147b,1014 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,24d1 card 147b,1014 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 147b,1014 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 147b,1014 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e44 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e64 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 8086,1019 card 147b,1014 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:02:0: chip 104c,8024 card 147b,1014 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:03:0: chip 1095,3112 card 1095,6112 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:06:0: chip 109e,036e card 0070,13eb rev 02 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:06:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0070,13eb rev 02 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x000078ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf41fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xf1000000/16, I/O @ 0xa000/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xf1010000/16

(--) PCI: (3:6:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 2, Mem @ 0xf4100000/12

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4101000 - 0xf4101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf3004000 - 0xf30041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf3000000 - 0xf3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf3005000 - 0xf30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf401ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4202000 - 0xf42020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4201000 - 0xf42011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf42003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf4100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf100ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000800f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x00007007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf1010000 - 0xf101ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4101000 - 0xf4101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf3004000 - 0xf30041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf3000000 - 0xf3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf3005000 - 0xf30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf401ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4202000 - 0xf42020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4201000 - 0xf42011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf42003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf4100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf100ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000800f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x00007007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf1010000 - 0xf101ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4101000 - 0xf4101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf3004000 - 0xf30041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf3000000 - 0xf3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3005000 - 0xf30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf401ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4202000 - 0xf42020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf4201000 - 0xf42011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf42003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf4100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf100ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xf1010000 - 0xf101ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000800f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x00007007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.9.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

   ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

   ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

   ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

   ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

   ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

   ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

   ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

   ATI R350 NK (Fire GL X2), ATI RV350 NT (WS/M10)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4101000 - 0xf4101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf3004000 - 0xf30041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf3000000 - 0xf3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3005000 - 0xf30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf401ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4202000 - 0xf42020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf4201000 - 0xf42011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf42003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf4100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf100ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xf1010000 - 0xf101ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000800f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x00007007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81f51b0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4101000 - 0xf4101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf3004000 - 0xf30041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf3000000 - 0xf3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3005000 - 0xf30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf401ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4202000 - 0xf42020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf4201000 - 0xf42011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf42003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf4100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf100ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xf1010000 - 0xf101ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000800f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x00007007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "KernelModuleParm" "su_flags=0xdead0003;noauth;agp_try_unsupported"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "on"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO)" (Chipset = 0x4e44)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xf1000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: IVM  Model: 1980  Serial#: 40390

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2000  Week: 49

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.714/0.286 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.626 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.288 greenY: 0.608

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.148 blueY: 0.064   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 85  vid: 22913

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1504 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 78.8 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1040  h_sync_end 1136 h_blank_end 1312 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 800 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 150 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 95 kHz, PixClock max 200 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=31000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 5 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.9.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000965

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): KernelModuleParm: "su_flags=0xdead0003;noauth;agp_try_unsupported"

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=1

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf100ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4101000 - 0xf4101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3004000 - 0xf30041ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf3000000 - 0xf3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf3005000 - 0xf30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf401ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4202000 - 0xf42020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf4201000 - 0xf42011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf42003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf4100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xf1000000 - 0xf100ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xf1010000 - 0xf101ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000800f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00007c00 - 0x00007c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00007800 - 0x00007807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x00007403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x00007007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [42] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [43] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xe0700000 (size=0x07900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8ecd000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8ecd000 to 0x4029c000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.9.0

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: May 11 2004

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.7

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xf1000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf8ecd000 at 0x4029c000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 7

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 157500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1072 flags: 0

```

----------

## Gabriel Shear

ok und hier dmesg:

```

 caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (9551.87 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2405.0085 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 200.0423 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0:  online

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

CPU1:  online

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 59k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfba10, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

00:00:1f[C] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16 level low

00:00:1f[A] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18 level low

00:00:1f[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17 level low

00:00:1d[B] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19 level low

00:00:1d[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23 level low

00:03:08[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20 level low

00:03:08[B] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21 level low

00:03:08[C] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22 level low

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 16 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1

 17 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8808000, size 5120k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=50

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:573e

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c57d2, set palette = c00c581e

vesafb: pmi: ports = a010 a016 a054 a038 a03c a05c a000 a004 a0b0 a0b2 a0b4

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2048

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Starting balanced_irq

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.14 [Flags: R/O DEBUG].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (55 C)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 33012 bytes, found (1280x1024, 27515 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 153x58

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

lp0: console ready

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Using anticipatory io scheduler

nbd: registered device at major 43

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.2.52-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1712, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

ata_piix: combined mode detected

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160023AS       Rev: 3.05

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[f3005000-f30057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem f8d58000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000bc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000b000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000b400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000b800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00508d0000f082e9]

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49873 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Brooktree Bt878 at 0xf4101000, irq 22

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

  #1: Intel ICH5 at 0xf4201000, irq 17

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

Adding 522072k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

bttv: driver version 0.9.14 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 2) at 0000:03:06.0, irq: 22, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf4100000

bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb

bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878) [card=10,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffdb [init]

bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]

bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom: model=61314, tuner=Philips FI1216 MK2 (5), radio=no

bttv0: using tuner=5

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... found

msp34xx: init: chip=MSP3410D-B4 +nicam +simple

msp3410: daemon started

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles)) by bt878 #0 [sw]

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 928 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.9.0 [May 11 2004] on minor 0

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 27515 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 27515 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 27515 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 27515 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 27515 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 27515 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1996

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

 [<c011ab4d>] __might_sleep+0xb2/0xd3

 [<c01417da>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x79/0x7b

 [<f8efa761>] __ke_alloc_wait_queue_head_struct+0x18/0x33 [fglrx]

 [<f8efda86>] firegl_setup_dev+0x126/0x1d0 [fglrx]

 [<f8efd0a4>] firegl_open+0x194/0x260 [fglrx]

 [<c016213a>] exact_lock+0xf/0x1e

 [<f8efa4dc>] firegl_stub_open+0x11a/0x1db [fglrx]

 [<c0161eb1>] chrdev_open+0x123/0x291

 [<c0157686>] dentry_open+0x149/0x22d

 [<c015753b>] filp_open+0x62/0x64

 [<c0157a80>] sys_open+0x5b/0x8b

 [<c0105c07>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x400000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] agp_try_unsupported: YES

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 928 MBytes.

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: Detected an Intel 875G Chipset with integrated grapics.

agpgart: unable to get memory for graphics translation table.

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 6866 using kernel context 0

[fglrx:drm_ioremapfree] *ERROR* [mappings] Attempt to free NULL pointer

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x400000

```

da stehen ja nen paar Fehler drin, nur weis ich a nicht was die genau beduten und b wie ich diese beseitgien kann ?

jemand ne Idee ?

mfg Gabriel

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

Hi

zwei sachen:

erstens bitte schalte auch den vesafb und den bootsplash aus (da ist ne fehlermeldung in deinem dmesg die auf bootsplash schliessen lässt : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on
> 
> Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1996
> ...

 

Der bootsplash ist halt noch experimentell.

Der nächste punkt ist, das fglrx anscheinend deinen agp-chipsat als i875g (also mit integrierter graphik) erkennt, ich vermute aber mal du hast den i875p ?

Also hab ich per google gesucht und bin auf nen patch gestossen, der dem 2.4 agpgart i875p support beibringt (http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0311.2/0399.html). da der fglrx den 2.4agp benutzt hab ich den patch entsprechend angepasst, er lässt sich bei mir bequem einspielen und kompilieren, da ich aber kein intel-board habe, weiss ich nicht ob er funktioniert, du müsstest das also mal testen  :Wink: .

```

diff -u --recursive build_mod.old/agp.h build_mod/agp.h

--- build_mod.old/agp.h 2004-03-17 23:00:29.000000000 +0100

+++ build_mod/agp.h     2004-07-26 12:41:26.361474584 +0200

@@ -656,6 +656,9 @@

     #ifndef PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_865_G_1

     #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_865_G_1         0x2572  // alternate macro

     #endif

+    #ifndef PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_875_P_0

+    #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_875_P_0        0x2578

+    #endif

     #ifndef PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_875_G_0

     #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_875_G_0         0x2578

     #endif

diff -u --recursive build_mod.old/agp_backend.h build_mod/agp_backend.h

--- build_mod.old/agp_backend.h 2004-03-17 23:00:29.000000000 +0100

+++ build_mod/agp_backend.h     2004-07-26 12:41:26.389470328 +0200

@@ -119,6 +119,7 @@

     _X(INTEL_I820),

     _X(INTEL_I830_M),

        _X(INTEL_I865_G),

+       _X(INTEL_I875_P),

        _X(INTEL_I875_G),

        _X(INTEL_I840),

        _X(INTEL_I845),

diff -u --recursive build_mod.old/agpgart_be.c build_mod/agpgart_be.c

--- build_mod.old/agpgart_be.c  2004-07-26 12:41:01.540247984 +0200

+++ build_mod/agpgart_be.c      2004-07-26 12:41:26.390470176 +0200

@@ -5800,6 +5800,12 @@

         "Intel",

         "i865G",

         intel_845_setup },

+    { PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_875_P_0,

+       PCI_VENDOR_ID_INTEL,

+       INTEL_I875_P,

+       "Intel(R)",

+       "875P",

+       intel_845_setup },

     { PCI_DEVICE_ID_INTEL_875_G_1,

         PCI_VENDOR_ID_INTEL,

         INTEL_I875_G,

Only in build_mod.old/: firegl_public.c.orig

```

Den solltest du mal gegen den Gentoo build_mod testen, wenn er funktioniert, können wir den auch an den ati-driver Maintainer schicken  :Wink: . Wenn du nicht weisst wie du patchen sollst, dann meld dich einfach noch mal.

cu JonLast edited by JonSvenJonsson on Mon Jul 26, 2004 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabriel Shear

HI,

ok wenn das klappt wäre es ja der hammer. 

ok habe mal versucht raus zu finden wie das mit dem Patchen geht (habe sowas noch nie gemacht),

muss eigentlich nur:

```

patch build_mod/agp.h

```

aufrufen ?

aber wenn ich diese Datei suche finde ich sie nicht ? (die original build_mod)

meine Kernel Sourcen befinden sich in /usr/src/linux /bzw. /usr/src/linux-2.6.7

könntest Du mir vielleicht kurz sagen wo ich das wie eingaben muss ?

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

Hehe

ganz einfach

zuerst ein :

```

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1.ebuild unpack

```

das entpackt den treiber.

dann wechsle ins treiberverzeichnis :

```

cd /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx

```

dann mal kurz ein ls, das müsste dir unter anderem das verzeichnis build_mod anzeigen

dann :

```

patch -p0 </(pfadzumpatch)/fglrx-3.9.0-intel875p.patch

```

der patch sollte ohne fehlermeldung vonstatten gehen.

dann wieder ins /usr/portage verzeichnis wechseln und den folgenden befehl aufrufen :

```

ebuild media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1.ebuild compile install qmerge

```

dies compiliert und installiert den ggepatchten treiber. dann  nochmal neu booten und schauen ob es klappt.

Aber Achtung, ich hab anscheinend nen kleinen fehler im patch gemacht (muss wohl was übersehen haben  :Wink:  ) bei mir hat er mit den obengenannten befehlen gemeckert beim file agp_backend.h 

```

patching file build_mod/agp_backend.h

Hunk #1 FAILED at 119.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file build_mod/agp_backend.h.rej

```

wenn das bei dir auch passiert hast du 2 möglichkeiten : 

a) den neuen patch nehemen (ich hab das original-post schon modifiziert) oder

b) im verzeichnis build_mod mit einem editor deiner wahl die datei agp_backend.h öffnen, und zu zeile 122 gehen und dort folgendes einfügen :

```

        _X(INTEL_I875_P),

```

viel erfolg & cu Jon

----------

## Gabriel Shear

ok, 

also die Fehlermeldung kam beim patchen, habe denn die Zeile mit dem Editor hinzugefügt.

soweit läuft alles poblemlos jedoch wird immer noch der i875G erkannt, bzw. am dmesg hat sich auf den ersten Blick nichts geändert .

hm noch ne Idee ?

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

Was sacht denn lspci was du für einen agpchipsatz hast ?

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

so habe es eben noch mal probiert, ohne boosplash und Framebuffer, und ich habe noch eine zeile in agp.h hinzugefügt (ganz am Anfang wo die Chipsaätze definiert sind habe ich noch den p hinzugefügt)

aber auch das brachte keine Änderung.

die Ausgabe von lspci zeigt korrekt den p an:

```
0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82875P Processor to AGP Controller (rev 02)

```

hm, sehr merkwürdig das ganze ??

haben denn noch andere mit diesem Chipsatz/Mainboard (Abit IC7-G) und der Radeon 9700 Pro dieses Fehler ?

mfg Gabriel

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

Ich fürchte ja, schau mal diesen Thread auf rage3d.com :

http://rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33752695

----------

## Gabriel Shear

naja, bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige, aber wenn ATI das nicht bald in den Griff bekommt, dann wechsele ich wieder zu Nvidia,  also bis Doom3 haben sie noch Zeit, sollte meine Karte dann selbst Unter Win dafür zu langsam sein werde ich mir auf jeden Fall eine nvida Karte holen.

wobei ich im offiziellen Nvidia Forum ja die gleiche(zumindest sieht es für mich wie die gleiche aus) Fehlermeldung gefunden habe, auch dort scheint es bisher keine Lösung dafür zu geben.

irgendwie ist das mist, Linux ist so geil ein bis auf dieses eine einzige Problem läuft alles absolut perfekt, das muss man doch irgendwie hin kreigen   :Crying or Very sad: 

mfg Gabriel

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

In dem Thread auf rage3d.com behauptet einer das das problem mit nem kernel-2.4.26 nicht auftreten würde

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Amazingly, after upgrading the kernel to 2.4.26 I haven't had any more lockups. Looks like the problem is (at least partially) kernel related after all. Whatever it is, it's likely to be subtle and it's not fixed in the 2.6 series, as I'm still getting lockups with 2.6.8-rc1. Haven't tried rc2.
> 
> I hope this helps someone. If you haven't tried 2.4.26 yet, do give it a go. You might be pleasantly surprised.

 

Vielleicht magst du das ja probieren ?[/code]

----------

## Gabriel Shear

ok,

also meines Wissens nach sollte es Problemlos funktionieren, das ich einfach den 2.4 emerge und installiere, ich muss halt lediglich den ATI Treiber danach neu installieren, alles andere wie xorg gnome etc sollten problemlos laufen oder ?

wenn dem so ist werde ich das mal testen.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

so ich habe jetzt mal den Bootsplash raus genommen und habe in der Grub config auch die mtrr option entfernt,

ja und irgendwas mus ich zwischen all den ganzen Versuchen auch mit dem 2.4 Kernel noch gemacht haben, denn gestern lief X danach ohne Probleme und auch heute läuft er bereits seit 4 Stunden ohne Probs. 

Die mtrr Fehlermeldung ist aus den Logfiles auch verschwunden, nur diese Meldung mit dem semaphore ist noch da, als ich zwischenzeitlich den 2.4 Kernel drin hatte tauchte auch diese nicht auf. jedoch hatte der ATI treiber mit dem 2.4 das gleiche Problem meinem Chipsatz zu erkennen,

bevor ich jedoch den 2.4 mit dem Kernel AGP testen konnte habe ich halt den 2.6 nochmal ohne dieses mtrr (in Grub) getestet was ja auch bis jetzt läuft (wäre schonirgendwie der Hammer wenns daran lag)

Naja also nen Bug ist auf jeden Fall noch drin mit ATI und dem Chipsatz sowie dem 2.6 Kernel

Das Kernel AGP Modul erkennt meinen Chipsatz korrekt.

somit läuft 3d auch gerade

jedoch hat sich meine FPS Zahl bei glxgears von 3800 auf 3100 verschlechtert, 

ist auch schon merkwürdig. Naja mal sehen wie lange es läuft wenns wieder Probleme gibt teste ich noch mal den 2.4 Kernel.

einziges Ärgernis bei der ganzen Sachen habe ich irgendwas in Gnome zerschossen so das mein Totem Player nicht mehr funktioniert.

ok mal abwarten was so passiert.

Danke noch mal an alle.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

Der glxgears Wert ist egal, ist eh von vielen anderen sachen als der eigentlichen grafik-performance abhängig. Solange Spiele gut ud schnell laufen sollte eigentlich alles klar sein. Du kannst ja mal den ut2004demo bench laufen lassen, und schauen ob du genug punkte kriegst  :Wink: .

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=137730&highlight=ut2004+benchmark

Und wenns da auch ein paar frames weniger sind, egal, hauptsache das system läuft stabil.

cu Jon

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

also dieser mtrr Fehler kommt bei mir immer dann wenn ich einen Bootsplash verwende.

naja, muss dann halt ohne diesen auskommen, werde aber die Logdaten nochmals an ATI schicken.

Tja meine 3800 habe ich wieder besser gesagt jetzt habe ich 3900 ??

lag wohl daran wegen dieser 

```

Option "KernelModuleParm"           "su_flags=0xdead0003;noauth;agp_try_unsupported" 
```

was genau bewirkt die denn ? ich teste jetzt erst mal wie das System ohne diese läuft.

tja und das mit dem ut2004 benchmark ist auch sonne Sache, das teil bricht immer an der gleichen Stelle mit einem Signal 11 ab (Segmention fault)

was ist denn das jetzt schon wieder ?

die demo selber läuft problemlos 8nd vom gefühl her genauso schnell wie quake3

einzig blödes ist nur das Totem nicht mehr will, habe da gestern die ganze Nacht dran gesessen und wirklich alles ausprobiert, jetzt bin ich sogar wieder bei der stable gnome 2.6.0 Version aber auch das bringt nichts, naja aber dafür mach ich nen extra Thread auf.

Wenn das hier mit dem AGP funktioniert wäre es schon nen Ding, 

mfg Gabriel

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

Die su_flags sind dazu da den treiber etwas weniger zickig zu machen  :Smile: . Ne mal im ernst, ich glaube ati benutzt die zum debuggen, damit kannst du auch so tun, als wär deine Karte nei firegl. Das mit dem Bootsplash und dem fglrx ist ne altbekannte sache, im prinzip greifen zwei treiber (der vesafb und der fglrx) auf die selbe hardware zu und kommen sich dadurch ins gehege, also entweder bootsplash oder fglrx. Das mit dem totem ist acuh ein altbekanntes problem (ich denke auch mplayer mit -vo wird nicht mehr funktionieren), diesmal ist es aber ausnahmsweise nicht die schuld vom fglrx, sondern von xorg, da ist einfach die xvideo erweiterung etwas kaputtt. Füge mal folgende Zeile in deine xorg.conf ein, nach einem neustart des kompletten rechners (aka reboot, sehr wichtig) sollte xvideo und damit totem wieder funktionieren.

Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"

cu Jon

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

klingt logisch, wengleich das halt ne Sache ist die ATI in den Griff kriegen muss.

xorg hatte ich schin in verdacht, hätte nächste Woche dann auch wieder xfree drauf gemacht.

ok habe mal diese Zeile in der ServerSection eingetragen, reboot, aber totem will nicht, dann habe ich die Zeile noch mal in der ATI Section hinzugefügt, reboot, und totem will auch nicht, aber dafür hatte ich diesmal in recordzeit wieder den freez.

so habs bei ati jetzt wieder raus genommen, mal sehen wei lange es diesmal gut geht (war ja der erste freez seitdem ich auf bootsplash verzichte)

mal abwarten was passiert, sollte es soweit laufen werde ich wohl nächte Woche (falls Totem bis dahin nicht will) wieder xfree drauf machen.

Danke.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

habe jetzt xfree wieder drauf, nach etlichen Problemen läuft gnome jetzt auch wieder (musste erst die gtk version neu kompilieren damit sich gnome kompilieren lies, nach dem ich xfree installiert hatte lies sich gnome erst mal gar nicht starten)

so das benchmark läuft auch, und schreck:

gerade mal 34.5 Punkte,

selbst ne Gforce 2 mit ner wesentlich kleineren CPU und halb so viel ram hatte 36 Punkte geschaft.

oh man die ATI Treiber sind ja verdammt schlecht, laut den ergebnissen der User müsste ich eigentlich so 80 Punkte haben, naja flüssig läuft es aber trotzdem.

Vielen Dank noch mal, ich hoffe das das AGP Problem jetzt behoben ist, Totem läuft auf jeden Fall wieder perfekt.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

Hast du ein opengl-update ati gemacht ?

das mit den niedrigen  punkten kann verschiedene ursachen haben, du kannst ja auch mal schauen das du die libsdl von ut2004 gegen deine systemlibsdl austauschst (im verzeichnis /opt/ut2004demo/System)

cu Jon

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

so ich habe jetzt die sch*** voll,

seit dem wieder der xfree Server daruf ist habe ich schon wieder freezes.

naja Totem ist mir da lieber als 3D da ich für DirectX ja eh zu windows wechseln muss, mach ich das jetzt halt auch für opengl.

naja was solls, vielleicht kriegt ATI das ja noch irgendwann in den Griff

ich erfreue mich jetzt erstmal wieder meines Bootslashscreens.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

so ich denke ich konnte das Problem jetzt endlich lösen.

in einem englischen Thread meinte jemand man sollte gkrellm noch einmal neu compilieren.

naja ich habs getan und seit dem funktioniert 3D ohne freezes (seit Freitag morgen, solange gings noch nie).

hier mal der entsprechende Thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1418155

vielleicht hilft er ja auch anderen.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

ach ja, Booslpash und Framebuffer sind aktiviert.

mfg Gabriel

----------

